

Does packed struct hurt performance on x86_64? - arunc
https://attractivechaos.wordpress.com/2013/05/02/does-packed-struct-hurt-performance-on-x86_64/

======
acqq
Argh, one more "works on my computer" article. The answer is dependent on the
processor. Intel Cores that are recent enough don't take perrformance hit for
unaligned access. But when you compile the code you compile it for every user
not for those with the same computers like you.

